# Best Mass Production Vintage Mountain Bikes



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

I know "best" is a relative term, but I'm looking for opinions on decent quality mass production mountain bikes. Everyone can't afford a Potts, Cunningham, Ritchey, Bontrager, etc. No Diamondback will compare with the mistique, attention to detail and overall quality that went into a Yo Eddy. However, there must be a few decent mass produced bikes out there? What brands made good quality for the price in the 80's and 90's? I'm thinking Specialized, GT, Trek, Cannondale, etc. I don't want to get into a bash session that a Trek 970 is a POS, just honest opinions for those that want to restore or get into vintage without having to automatically jump on one of the "cool brands." There are no "right" answers, just opinions. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Get out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

.












I'm kidding. 

I really liked my 91 Stumpy Epic Carbon and my GT Psyclone.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, there _is_ a right answer. Rocky Mountain.

("Right" being a subjective term.)


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*I'm sorry*

I'm still having a hard time hearing 90's and vintage. maybe early 90s, maybe.
from the 80s, Specialized and Fisher.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

haaki said:


> I'm still having a hard time hearing 90's and vintage. maybe early 90s, maybe.
> from the 80s, Specialized and Fisher.


I was thinking 80's and around 1993. Nothing after the last generation or XT, XC Pro thumb shifters, mostly rigid, but early front suspension designs, etc. Bikes that retailed for $900-$1,400ish. Mostly full XT or XC Pro.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*for me it is all about the Bullmoose era*



pint said:


> I was thinking 80's and around 1993. Nothing after the last generation or XT, XC Pro thumb shifters, mostly rigid, but early front suspension designs, etc. Bikes that retailed for $900-$1,400ish. Mostly full XT or XC Pro.


to maybe just after. the WTB era I guess. Fishers in the mid 80s were mass produced (like the Mt. Tam) and were great bikes. My brother had one (as well as a Marin Built fisher comp) he sold the production bike and kept the custom


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

For me, it's got to be late 80's early 90's Specialized Stumpjumpers. The Direct Drive forks were nice. The frames were nice. Good riding bikes - especially the matte gray Stumpjumper (Pro, Team, Comp?).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bridgestones!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Bridgestones!


Ha! Only if they fit. Even their largest frame was/is too small for me.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Kona, always put alot of thought into spec of their bikes. Had some lovely steel frames and the Hei Hei when it was a ti hardtail was always nice.


----------



## fltplan (Dec 9, 2008)

Depends on how you define best. Bridgestones were lugged and butted frames from chromoly. That would check a couple boxes for me, but maybe not everyone. The geometry wasn't as aggresive as the Specialized or GT. 

x2 for Bridgestone.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

fltplan said:


> Depends on how you define best. Bridgestones were lugged and butted frames from chromoly. That would check a couple boxes for me, but maybe not everyone. The geometry wasn't as aggresive as the Specialized or GT.
> 
> x2 for Bridgestone.


I always forget about Bridgestone for some reason? Nice bikes.

Like I said in the beginning, best is a relative and subjective term. I'm just looking for companies that made a nice solid bike at a reasonable price. I worked at a shop in college, but I was also paying for much of my college tuition. So even with my employee discount I settled for things like a Trek 990, Trek 8700, Cannondale Beast of the East, etc. They rode nice and I beat the crap out of them! I finally graduated to a Bontrager in 1992 and never looked back. I was also living in Iowa, so most people had never heard of Ritchey, Yeti, Potts, Fat, etc.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Bridgestones!


Exactly what I was thinking. Beyond that, there are a lot of very cool (IMHO) bikes that were mass-produced. It sounds like we're talking late 80s into early 90s. Personal favorites:

- Bridgestone, Specialized and Kona, as mentioned
- Higher-end GTs
- Higher-end earlier Diamondbacks, such as the Arrival and, later, the Axis (each full XT) and on to the Overdrive
- Are Paramount frames considered mass-produced? I tend to think they were close to it by 1990 or so (?)

Frankly, it seems lots of the big guys had nice top-of-the-line bikes with high-end tubing and full XT. I think I like the ones that did something a little different, like Bridgestone or the DB Arrival being early mass-market aluminum. The Axis (TT OX tubing) is just one I have personal experience with, and I like the way it rides.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

There are lots of nice production bikes. A Rocky Blizzard would be my bike of choice but I dig the Stumpjumpers and the Miyatas too. I also love the Ibis Avion.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a 1991 Stumpjumper Comp, Tange Prestige, full XT group right down to the headset and pedals, and that thing was bulletproof. My only gripe was the lame paint which chipped if you looked at it wrong. I wish I had it back now.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

chefmiguel said:


> Kona, always put alot of thought into spec of their bikes. Had some lovely steel frames and the Hei Hei when it was a ti hardtail was always nice.


I'm going to go with Kona as well. Nice frames with fairly forward-thinking geometry.

Also, I'd like a MB-1 so i'll add another to the Bridgestone camp.


----------



## orangejust (Jun 16, 2006)

Over in the UK - Orange (think Clockwork, P7 etc)


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Specialized. I've got a 86 and 87 Rockhopper. They're both full XT except for the crank. I've also got an 86 Stumpjumper Sport. It's identically equipped to the Rockhoppers except for the U-brake and lugged frame. They're not exotic but very capable.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Mass produced "orphan brand" bikes*

Let's not forget some brands that may not have been around long, but which put out some interesting product! I'm thinking ParkPre, Balance and Nishiki, but there are plenty more.

Then there are the brands with racing and better product history, but which have been watered down since: Schwinn (High Sierra, Homegrown, etc), Raleigh (Technium and the Tomac specials) and Mongoose (IBOC, Amplifier, etc), as well as GT and DB, which I mentioned in my other post.

Finally, no one's mentioned early Jamis or Scott bikes...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Not exactly mass production bike, but by a mass producer: I nominate the 1992 Panasonic MC Team.

Why?

full Tange Prestige frame silver brazed with lugs
Japanese typical very high precission built
full XTR m900
neatly understated well made Nitto parts top it off
team paint  

Too bad the people in the USA never got it (by 1989 Panasonic had with drawn from the US market)

Overall Miyata made the best of the shelf bikes in the eighties, early 90s imo.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Specialized Rockhopper from 91-93


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd have to say late '80s Bridgestone for their cool spec, quick geo (72 head angle, short stays) and cutting edginess.

And SSMike's pick for the 1990+ Stumpjumpers. They finally got some nice thin, lively tubing it seemed. The 85 Team Stumpjumper was really cool too.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> I'm going to go with Kona as well. Nice frames with fairly forward-thinking geometry.


Make me a third, heck even the low-end Fire Mountain rode better than most of the other non-custom bikes of the time. I also think the Giant ATX series were quite nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A lot of the higher-end bikes form most the manufactures were pretty nice.

Bridgestone is the obvious choice for me. I have an upper end KHS from the early 90's and it's super light - a bit quick in the handing department - but a nice bike.


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I have four Bridgestones, so count me as another Bridgestone MB fan! I'll also second the vote for the early 90's Rockhoppers. I picked up this Rockhopper Comp for a song last year, and would still have it if it was a bit larger:









...and of course, I have a soft spot for Trek 900 series bikes, especially the lugged ones like this '89 950. Again, too small or it would have been a keeper...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Best bang for the buck, in my book, was the Specialized Stumpys. They had the angles down by '90 and handled great. Bridgestones were well made and seem to be more valueable these days than any other production bike. And they have lugs :thumbsup:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

cegrover said:


> Finally, no one's mentioned early Jamis or Scott bikes...


Anyone have a link to old Jamis catalogs? I've got my eye on a full rigid Dakar frame to replace my Bianchi trash bike frame, but have no idea on the measurements beyond what the seller has measured with a tape rule.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Matt H. said:


> I have four Bridgestones, so count me as another Bridgestone MB fan! I'll also second the vote for the early 90's Rockhoppers. I picked up this Rockhopper Comp for a song last year, and would still have it if it was a bit larger:


I still miss my Rockhopper Comp - exactly like that one, it was......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Anyone have a link to old Jamis catalogs? I've got my eye on a full rigid Dakar frame to replace my Bianchi trash bike frame, but have no idea on the measurements beyond what the seller has measured with a tape rule.


oooh yeah, the Jamis Dakar was pretty darn cool! Definitely not a cookie cutter oriental-made bike.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oooh yeah, the Jamis Dakar was pretty darn cool! Definitely not a cookie cutter oriental-made bike.


Yeah seems like Teesdale built some of them too. This one is built of Prestige steel with lugs and I just revisited the photos and see it has roller cam studs under the chainstay. That kinda discourages me because I'm looking for a lighter and livelier frame to put parts I've got on it, not a frame to buy ever more parts for.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Yeah seems like Teesdale built some of them too. This one is built of Prestige steel with lugs and I just revisited the photos and see it has roller cam studs under the chainstay. That kinda discourages me because I'm looking for a lighter and livelier frame to put parts I've got on it, not a frame to buy ever more parts for.


Suntour roller cams are cheap. I remember them being fillet-brazed but that was in the 80s. Don't think I've seen a lugged one.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ssmike said:


> For me, it's got to be late 80's early 90's Specialized Stumpjumpers. The Direct Drive forks were nice. The frames were nice. Good riding bikes - especially the matte gray Stumpjumper (Pro, Team, Comp?).


matt grey with red decals? that was the 91 stumpjumper comp in the UK at least. colours seem to differ country to country in some cases.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Matt H. said:


> ...and of course, I have a soft spot for Trek 900 series bikes, especially the lugged ones like this '89 950. Again, too small or it would have been a keeper...


WOW...this was my 1st mountain bike! What memories! Same color and all. I ordered it in the fall of 1988. If I only had the same freedom today that I had then...

Nice discussion all...this is what I hoped for.


----------



## scot-tea (Jan 24, 2007)

mb-1 was my first real mtb. wish i still had it. their catalog was the coolest of the day. it sold me. anybody have one from about 92'


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

scant said:


> matt grey with red decals? that was the 91 stumpjumper comp in the UK at least. colours seem to differ country to country in some cases.


That was definitely available on both Stumpys and Rockhoppers in the US - both Comp, I think. I've never seen a Hardrock with that paint, however...


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Pint - 

I have to hand it to you. Some great threads you have been starting lately.

In my mind you are epitomizing the kind of member we appreciate around here.

Just a note of thanks.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

pint said:


> ...So even with my employee discount I settled for things like a Trek 990, Trek 8700, Cannondale Beast of the East, etc. They rode nice and I beat the crap out of them!


I do have a strange affection for my M800 Beast of the East. I started with black with lime green splatter 1990 SM800 that I bought in college with some internship money and got a new frame in about '95 when the original's chainstays got tweaked. I can't bring myself to get rid of this thing.

I didn't ride it much from about 1999 to 2005 after I had a BK amputation after a car accident. But my kids inspired me to get back on and get in shape so I can keep up with them.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Another vote for the early 90s stumpjumpers. Konas were nice too, agressive looking and a ride more to my liking.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Another vote for the early 90s stumpjumpers. Konas were nice too, agressive looking and a ride more to my liking.


Too new for the crowd here but this is the girl that got me started:









Before I SS'ed her this fall she did have a threaded stem and a straight handlebar...


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

I should go try and ride a Specialized to see what I think. I just have a knee-jerk reaction to them and Trek. I just throw up a little. I had a Trek 820 SHX and it was a tank, but it handled fine. I also had a Raleigh Technium that was just OK.

Bridgestone, I always liked, rode a MB-3 for a bit.

So for me it's Bridgestone.


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

I dig the Breezers!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> Pint -
> 
> I have to hand it to you. Some great threads you have been starting lately.
> 
> ...


MrOrange - I really appreciate that! I thought a thread on more readily available bikes might spark a few lurkers to jump in. I lurked around this sight for a year or so before I began to contribute. It can be a bit intimidating when all the talk is about bikes that are out of reach for many. My opinion is, the more the merrier. As long as us newbs contribute, rather than just suck out info to go and sell something!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

pint said:


> MrOrange - I really appreciate that! I thought a thread on more readily available bikes might spark a few lurkers to jump in. I lurked around this sight for a year or so before I began to contribute. It can be a bit intimidating when all the talk is about bikes that are out of reach for many. My opinion is, the more the merrier. As long as us newbs contribute, rather than just suck out info to go and sell something!


Amen.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

specialized stumpjumper and m2 fs, bridgestone, 1991 nishiki ariel (the improved design in steel)


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I will have to agree with others, but I am partial to the late 80's early 90's stumpjumpers.
I have a 93 stumpjumper M2 (just the base model) and its still going strong.

I always did want to try out a bridgestone though...


----------



## skinnedshins (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, I couldn't resist any longer. I've been lurking for
awhile and I'm starting to feel ashamed. he,he.

Gotta let you know about my 1984 Mt Fuji I bought, built and 
modded slightly in 1986.

Lugged, quad-butted Ishiwata, powercoated with candy red, white pearl, 
and candy blue. I accented the lug work with the red and blue. It's
a full XT bike with a set of Campy Contax wheels I built in 1986. 

Running a 39in wheelbase and a good set of Conti's, it's as stable
and solid as you will find. With the relaxed seatube and steep 
headtube along with generous rake, the bike handles quick but
is not a squirrel

When I decided to re-paint in 1985 with the red, white and blue
powdercoat, little did I know that Fuji would use the same colors
for their team bikes some 22 years later. So, it's Vintage and
contemporary at the same time.

I have over 25,000 on her and she's still a classy Lady !

I'm looking forward in getting to know everyone, and enjoy reading
the Forums.



Skinnedshins. ( in 63 years, you get lots of em )


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

skinnedshins said:


> Hey everyone, I couldn't resist any longer. I've been lurking for
> awhile and I'm starting to feel ashamed. he,he.


Well welcome aboard, Skinnedshins! Your Fuji sounds interesting, make sure you post up some pics sometime...


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

92 Zaskar 
92? Fisher Supercaliber (Neon Green one with the Shark on the top tube and XC Comp)
91 Stumpjumper (white with blue lettering)
93 Stumpjumper FS (grey with orange/yellow lettering and Future Shock)
92 GT Karakoram (the orange/yellow with black splatters)
all bikes I lusted for as a goofy 14 year old.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

skinnedshins said:


> I have over 25,000 on her and she's still a classy Lady !
> 
> I'm looking forward in getting to know everyone, and enjoy reading
> the Forums.
> ...


I'm more of a Skinnedelbow type of person, but I love your story. Amazing that your bike has 25k miles on it. That's over 8 times across the U.S. Freaking awesome. 

Welcome to the snakepit.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

All this talk about Stumpjumpers has me thinking about a bike company who went directly against Specialized in their advertising - Yokota. My Yokota Half Dome (non Teesdale built) rides almost as well as my other non mass produced bikes (Fat, Bontrager, Ritchey,& Grove)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

skinnedshins said:


> Running a 39in wheelbase and a good set of Conti's,


nice, but just make sure your fork isn't on backward.


----------



## skinnedshins (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  

I'm a bit of a bike junkie, so I should fit in pretty good here right ?

As soon as I get the camera fired up, I'll post pictures of my 
menagerie.  



Skinnedshins.


----------



## myroo (Dec 29, 2005)

I got to throw in another vote for the Trek 950. The first mountain bike I ever owned.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Bridgestones!


Yeah...duh!! MB-1 forever. :yesnod:


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

myroo said:


> I got to throw in another vote for the Trek 950. The first mountain bike I ever owned.


I'm glad that you and Pint are feeling some love for the old 950. That blue one I posted was once complimented by Rumphy himself. He said, "Looks very clean and mostly original. *If I had no other bike to ride*, that would do nicely." (italics added)

I blushed like a schoolgirl.

In fact, I was so flattered, I think I'm gonna make it my new signature!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Face + Palm


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

J Ro said:


> All this talk about Stumpjumpers has me thinking about a bike company who went directly against Specialized in their advertising - Yokota. My Yokota Half Dome (non Teesdale built) rides almost as well as my other non mass produced bikes (Fat, Bontrager, Ritchey,& Grove)


I'll second a call on Yokota and would go so far as to say they are a really "undiscovered" brand. Built well, rode well, but sold really poorly. They also made a nice mountain tandem.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Having owned 4 MB-1's ('88,'89,'89,90), my obvious choice would be a big +1 on Bridgestone, and I would have to take exception to the previous post stating that their geometry was not aggressive as GT and Spec. Seems 16.7 chainstay and 72 head angle is fairly aggressive.

While a little heavier, I liked the late 80's and early 90's GTs.

My final vote for good mass produces bikes would go to the early 90's production Paramount PDG bikes. Series 70,90, Team, Project KOM, etc.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

All this low end Trek talk keeps up, I'm going to start posting pics of mine.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> All this low end Trek talk keeps up, I'm going to start posting pics of mine.


Is that a promise or a threat???

Don't make me post pics of the Huffy or Magna.


----------



## fawkinhell (Feb 19, 2008)

The winner is Bridgestone. I had two '92s, a P-23, and a Santana Moda, and the B'stones were my favorites. The ritchey didn't fit as well, but was light, and the Santana CRACKED around practically the entire circumference of the downtube, right behind the cable stops. No problems with either B'stone. Unfortunately, I just HAD to have a Bianchi BOSS, and it wasn't going to pay for itself.......


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Giant ATX series (760/770/780), circa 1992-3? I used to sell those alongside similarly-priced Treks and Specializeds, and I always thought that, at around the $400-450 price point (back then) they offered just a bit more bang for the buck. I also thought that they looked cool, too, though I admit I've never spent any serious time riding one. I recall that the 760 came with mostly full Shimano DX (my favorite 90s group), too. I thought back then that Giant made some of the frames for Schwinn and Specialized MTBs, is that right?

I've also always liked the simple TIG'd Stumpys and R'Hoppers from around the same time frame.

Here's a sweet 1992 Trek that someone recently refurb'd:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3191813950

And I'll always remain wistful over my now-sold 1994 C'dale 3.0 Series MTN frame, which I built up into an M700 clone. I wouldn't buy one again, but I'll always miss it.

Cheers,
-Jim G


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Good call. I don't have riding time on early 90s Giants, but heard good things, like the look and liked the value proposition.

Giant made (and, I believe, still makes) a lot of frames for other brands. They started selling their own brand in the mid 1980s. My first MTB was an AT830 from 1985 or 1986. It was entry level, but I was a young teenager and enjoyed that bike a lot.


----------



## FrankM (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the ones you rescue from pawnshop/trash/garage sale. Replace the tubes and ride. There are so many bikes from that era that were never ridden very hard, and still have many years of fun left in them. 
When someone says they want to get a bike, I say give me a few weeks... I can usually find something for under 200.
I wish more people would seek out these old machines... I see them rusting away all over the place.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

FrankM said:


> I like the ones you rescue from pawnshop/trash/garage sale. Replace the tubes and ride.


Replace tubes? That's major welding or brazing work!


----------



## kikapukikapu (Jul 14, 2008)

I was riding my 1992 Cannondale M1000 a couple of weekends back and on some good singletrack its hard to beat. Modern (!) DX style flatties and riser bars have really improved, especially for a guy whose back is starting to be middle aged. Always wanted to try a Beast of the East though (my M1000 was a discounted previous years model, otherwise I'd have gone BoE). The bike is stock apart from wheels and brakes and bars - original front cranks and rings, mechs and shifters. Awesome they way they keep running 1000s of miles down the line.

At the time I rated the way my friends GT Pantera handled - very chuckable, but for forward looking you've got to give Kona a lot of respect for mass marketing the slopey top tube.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> GT Psyclone.


Boy it's time you opened Webster's. Psyclones were not "production" mountain bikes.
You must have graduated from Huffy U!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

jimgskoop said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Giant ATX series (760/770/780), circa 1992-3? I used to sell those alongside similarly-priced Treks and Specializeds, and I always thought that, at around the $400-450 price point (back then) they offered just a bit more bang for the buck. I also thought that they looked cool, too, though I admit I've never spent any serious time riding one. I recall that the 760 came with mostly full Shimano DX (my favorite 90s group), too. I thought back then that Giant made some of the frames for Schwinn and Specialized MTBs, is that right?
> 
> I've also always liked the simple TIG'd Stumpys and R'Hoppers from around the same time frame.
> 
> ...


I used to ride an early 90s ATX 760. A bit heavy, but the frame was very solid, oversized seat and down tubes, good angles too. I believe the tubing was Giants house brand double butted, heat treated 4130. Full DX. I liked that bike a lot.


----------



## tvdantv (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to agree w/ the early-mid 90's Giant ATX 7XX series. I rode, built and sold them from two shops. Amazing value. I had kind of forgotten about them when I bought my Litespeed. Then I picked up a 760 for my fiance (now wife). It was her first real bike. I liked it so much that I felt a little foolish that I had paid three-times the amount for my Obed.

I still keep my eyes open for a 780. I'd love to pick one up as a back-up rig.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

This would be a great bike mag test. 'Blind Taste Test" of various frames, same groupo, all painted the same. I think the results would be surprising.

Some of the brands mentioned here make my head hurt. 
I'll cast my vote...based on great stock geo (for decades), nice looking, smart frame spec, easily available as frame only (for dirty cheap), option of purchasing a damn decent rigid fork, boutiquey (might be a negative), killer warranty, didn't break easily, Steel, Ti, Al, thorough size runs,still in business.....

KONA

You could buy one of their 350$ frames, hang at XTR group on it, and be set for anything.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Any Klein bike before Trek bought them. 

Any Litespeed
Any Fat Chance
Any Merlin
Any Kona Titanium Frame
Any Rocky Mountain

that is all


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Parkpre. Their Team 925 model was b!tchin'. Tange Prestige, Manitou 2 or Tange Struts fork, Shimano components (LX, I think), faux titanium chrome finish, all for $1049 retail. I should know--I lusted after one for years! I was a freshman in high-school at the time, and a $1000+ bike was out of reach.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Team 925*



Vlad said:


> Parkpre. Their Team 925 model was b!tchin'. Tange Prestige, Manitou 2 or Tange Struts fork, Shimano components (LX, I think), faux titanium chrome finish, all for $1049 retail. I should know--I lusted after one for years! I was a freshman in high-school at the time, and a $1000+ bike was out of reach.


Vlad, I have a Team 925. It's been stripped down after sitting in the garage for 10 years. Just got new elastomers for the Manitou II. I started out by wanting to put it back to it's original condition, but I have a very stron urge to single speed it and modernize critical components...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

pint said:


> I know "best" is a relative term, but I'm looking for opinions on decent quality mass production mountain bikes. Everyone can't afford a Potts, Cunningham, Ritchey, Bontrager, etc. No Diamondback will compare with the mistique, attention to detail and overall quality that went into a Yo Eddy. However, there must be a few decent mass produced bikes out there? What brands made good quality for the price in the 80's and 90's? I'm thinking Specialized, GT, Trek, Cannondale, etc. I don't want to get into a bash session that a Trek 970 is a POS, just honest opinions for those that want to restore or get into vintage without having to automatically jump on one of the "cool brands." There are no "right" answers, just opinions. Let the fun begin!


I think that's why some of us started "Blue Collar" and "Pedestrian" bike threads. My vote goes to the Stumpjumper. Early 80's were getting expensive until the recession kicked in hard last year. Now the prices seem to have fallen some. Great thread and good luck on your search.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Boy it's time you opened Webster's. Psyclones were not "production" mountain bikes


No, but they were nice rides.


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd second Rocky Mountain... Looking at their old catalogues you'll see they have a hard time not putting XT on their bikes, kinda like Apple's statement about "we don't know how to manufacture a computer under $1000 that isn't crap"... ;^)


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

Matt H. said:


> ...and of course, I have a soft spot for Trek 900 series bikes, especially the lugged ones like this '89 950. Again, too small or it would have been a keeper...


If you like the old Trek MTBs, check this one out -- a real nice refurb/rebuild (not mine unfortunately)!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612486898484/


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> This would be a great bike mag test. 'Blind Taste Test" of various frames, same groupo, all painted the same. I think the results would be surprising.
> 
> Some of the brands mentioned here make my head hurt.
> I'll cast my vote...based on great stock geo (for decades), nice looking, smart frame spec, easily available as frame only (for dirty cheap), option of purchasing a damn decent rigid fork, boutiquey (might be a negative), killer warranty, didn't break easily, Steel, Ti, Al, thorough size runs,still in business.....
> ...


I agree, even now their bikes are hard to beat at a given price point. Now if they would just stop making them so damn ugly.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> For me, it's got to be late 80's early 90's Specialized Stumpjumpers. The Direct Drive forks were nice. The frames were nice. Good riding bikes - especially the matte gray Stumpjumper (Pro, Team, Comp?).


yes. other than their low bottom brackets i can't see anything wrong w/ steel made in japan stumpjumpers.

i just threaded the steerer on my DB stumpie fork. may have ruined it. :skep:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My vote is any production Sandvik Ti frame


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

1992 S-Works (steel)
1992 Explosif Pro


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Year wise I know this is stretching the envelope but a 1995 Trek 930 Singletrack was made of OX True Temper Cromo... not too many of the big guys even offer "good" quality steel stuff anymore- it is only in 40lb W#&[email protected]%t crap. The original spec was STX RC stuff but it was the entry model into the best Steel stuff Trek had to offer for a bargin price- 
I know it is not anything special but it is a great durable frame with a cool flat green and purle fade and the ride is way better than most of the Alum stuff offered by all the big guys today- don't hate me because I like this old thing- Vintage...maybe not but old.


Here are a few pics of my 95' Trek 930 - I have all of the original STX-RC stuff but have converted it to 9spd XTR (~952ish) still need to add a front der....that matches. I know it is not a super vintage nor all from the exact period but It's what I've got and it really get ridden. And yes it is a Surly fork- I wanted to keep it rigid but wanted a threadless fork- this fit the bill...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

knottshore said:


> Year wise I know this is stretching the envelope but a 1995 Trek 930 Singletrack was made of OX True Temper Cromo... not too many of the big guys even offer "good" quality steel stuff anymore- it is only in 40lb W#&[email protected]%t crap.


except for Surly.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Surly qualifies as 40lb crap.

The later model year Explosifs were much better as you could actually fit a knobby tire in the back.

-Schmitty-


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Surly qualifies as 40lb crap.
> 
> The later model year Explosifs were much better as you could actually fit a knobby tire in the back.
> 
> -Schmitty-


both made in taiwan. difference is .5 lb and paint.
both have a great ride. surly does not pretend to be high end and this alone makes it cooler.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Lots of folks here are saying that the early '90s Stumpies are the bee's knees but what about the late '80's? Specifically, the 1989? I just can't seem to get rid of my 1989 Stumpjumper Comp due to sentimental reasons and I'm now considering either restoring it or doing a neo-retro project on it (mixing old frameset with new components). 

I'm still considering my options concerning an older Raleigh Technium bike that I built from the frame-up then sold to a friend many, many years ago. If I buy this one back it's probably going to become a UAB for me.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*1989 good year*

I have a 89 team stumpy, still one of my favorite bikes to ride.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

WEBERTIME said:


> 92 Zaskar
> 93 Stumpjumper FS (grey with orange/yellow lettering and Future Shock)


That's the exact bike I am looking to build up this weekend...

I was considering brazing a rear cable stop on it and removing the canti-brake noodle so that I can run a V-brake on the back without a bolt-on brake stop.

I know it's not a rare bike, but after searching here in VRC, I can see it's probably too nice of a bike to "cut up and braze stuff on to it."


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> I didn't ride it much from about 1999 to 2005 after I had a BK amputation after a car accident. But my kids inspired me to get back on and get in shape so I can keep up with them.


I really want to make a Stumpjumper joke, but that would just be in poor taste 

GG on getting back into riding after that.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*One of the few Mongooses I actually like...*

Yeah, they're Tiawanese mass produced and in recent years the quality has not been there to say the least, but I like some of the features of this '92 IBOC Team. Triangular top tube, looped rear trangle and fairly aggressive geometry. Welds are a bit ugly but other wise a very fun bike.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Indoor pics...*91 Schwinn Paramount PDG Series 70 *

This was the highest model with full Shimano XT (Series 90 had Suntour XC Pro). Tange Prestige cromo, flared short butted seat tube. Still on orig rims, hubs, tires.

Great handling bike! I prefer the low stem, XC race setup  Needs a bit of cleaning.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Vlad, I have a Team 925. It's been stripped down after sitting in the garage for 10 years. Just got new elastomers for the Manitou II. I started out by wanting to put it back to it's original condition, but I have a very stron urge to single speed it and modernize critical components...


Do it and post pics! If I could get my hands on a frame cheaply, I'd probably single-speed it.


----------



## RX-1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I will have to jump in on the Giant ATX bandwagon. I picked up one a while back. I was skimming through a row of bikes and at first didn't even give it a second glance (Giant with grip shift). I then noticed the black shimano cantilevers. Checked out the rest of the bike and it was all DX, except for Dia Compe SS7 levers, with Araya RM-17s, & super turbo saddle. Parts bike I thought to myself & made away with it for $30. I normally strip parts bikes as soon as I get them home because I don't have the storage room. The bike is a white ATX 770 (1990 I think) and is my size so I decided to give it a try. I changed out the tires, replaced the stem & handlebars with a Tioga T-bone & Tioga 2000 DL, put on some old Deore DX thumbies & new shift cables and gave it a try. The bike fits & rides great. I have put it though some abuse & can find no complaints, its a keeper for now.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

early miyatas, konas and rocky mountains.
never felt any love for spec'd and treks (not any specific reason that I can remember)


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

I was a die hard GT guy from the time I started in the late 80's until they went bankrupt. Since then, I've had the great pleasure to own some great early 90's Diamondbacks, and they have all been sweet rides. If I had it to do over again, every steel bike I had would have been an Axis or an Apex. 
ALSO: Mt. Shasta is a brand that made some sweet rigs back then, but doesn't get much notice anymore.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm..the best production mtb? My humble vote goes to either a Kona Hei Hei, GT Avalanche team or Merlin Mountain. I like the GT:s for their cool looks and nice geometry, the Konas for how they handle and the Merlin for the pure esthetics of the Ti frame, and, I guess, the feel of the material when riding. 

Nobody going to say a Bianchi? 

Major


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Major said:


> Hmm..the best production mtb? My humble vote goes to either a Kona Hei Hei, GT Avalanche team or Merlin Mountain. I like the GT:s for their cool looks and nice geometry, the Konas for how they handle and the Merlin for the pure esthetics of the Ti frame, and, I guess, the feel of the material when riding.
> 
> Nobody going to say a Bianchi?
> 
> Major


Although I've seen a few broken at the chainstay the Grizzlies were great bikes for sure. Smooth and stable.


----------



## Jaybar (Jan 19, 2010)

Lots of nice bikes mentioned here. Some of my favorites were an 87 Stumpjumper, 89 Fisher Mt Tam Classic, and a 93 Bridgestone MB-1. Still have the Mt Tam and the MB-1. Both still in great shape, but don't see much action these days....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> Not exactly mass production bike, but by a mass producer: I nominate the 1992 Panasonic MC Team.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Sans the M900...Panasonic had the same frame/bike in the US market in from 1987-1989 as their MC7500 model


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Specialized and Mongoose*

I'm kinda partial to the early Stumpy and Goose bikes I have. Of course, if you don't own it, it aint $#1+.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gabrielus (Jan 14, 2010)

Vader said:


> My vote is any production Sandvik Ti frame


I had one of those, it was a very well built frame for the price


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

I've noticed a lot of votes for the Giant ATX on this thread. I really liked this ATX 760 I rehabbed last year. Triple butted frame, DX/LX group, even the Timbuk II's were original. The Welch's grape color was set off by the black Araya CV-7s. I was worried the college student who bought it didn't appreciate it enough...but he did promise not to lock it outside. Cool bike!


----------



## Chilegod (Dec 30, 2011)

*Bridgestone MB-1*

At the moment I'll vote for the 94' Bridgestone MB-1.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

A happy ending story for all you peep's that wish they still had their first love. Sold my 91 Stump comp to my friend in about 2000. We drifted apart, but hooked up on a job last year. Was curious, so I asked him if he still had the old Stumpy. He said ya, and it's in the rafters. Well you know where this went? he even kept the Direct drive fork in a box full of spares I threw in. It can happen to you.

I vote old Stumpys, and Parkpre had some knar stuff also. I have one! It's too small, going to my Sister.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

My Bridgestone MB-1. It was perfect . I swapped the seat for a Flite saddle but that was it. My 1990 Trek 950 Singletrack,1987 Specialized Stumpjumper Team and 1991 Scott CST are also my favorites. I owned a lot of Rockhoppers and those are good,tough bikes. The Specialized Rockcombo is a good bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The Stumpjumper was the FIRST of the production mountain bikes. The 1983 and 1984 models being the best of the line from the 1980's. Those bikes were works of art, and they are legends now.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Thought I would bring this thread back in conjunction with the other best of thread


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*94--96 Specialized stumpjumpers*

Dialed in geometry, oversized prestige tubing, easily sourced for the working poor.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Clunker converted Schwinn*

The original mountain bike Schwinn Clunker drum bake bell bottom jeans and flannel!!!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

When it comes to mountain bikes, vintage means 1980's. Bikes from the 90's are just old, not vintage.

The answer is Specialized! The Stumpjumper first hit the bike scene in 1982, and that opened the world to a new sport.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Best at what?

Best for riding around the park?
Best for racing against the gang locally?
Best for racing in NORBA events?

For me and my gang, "Best" meant best for racing. 

No one with whom I rode had a Stumpjumper and very few against whom we raced did either.

In the mid to late 80s, the race courses in the North East saw many more Cannondales, Diamondbacks, Raleighs, Treks and Mongooses (if we are just speaking of mass-produced bikes) than any Specialized bike. I am leaving out the other marques that wouldn't meet the "mass-produced" criteria but these were in abundance as well on the race courses.

In 1984, for me the "best" ATB (I don't think the MTB distinction had stuck quite yet and people used ATB and MTB interchangably) was my Cannondale. The only others I had ridden were a Fat Chance, Fisher, Stumpjumper and a Mountain Goat. The only two of these I could afford were the Stumpy and 'Dale. I went with the Cannondale even though the Stumpjumper was a little less expensive. Just felt better to me - lighter, more agile. 

In the latter half of the 80s (again if we are sticking only to mass-produced bikes) I had and liked Raleigh Peak and Instinct and yet other Cannondales - again we are talking racing on NORBA courses. At the end of the 80s and early 90s I finally got my first "boutique" type bike and raced that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

83stumpjumper said:


> When it comes to mountain bikes, vintage means 1980's. Bikes from the 90's are just old, not vintage.
> 
> Yawn.....
> 
> FIFY


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

In case you didn't read it correctly, the Stumpjumper was the best of the mass produced vintage bikes!
Arms folded, nods confidently.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

83stumpjumper said:


> When it comes to mountain bikes, vintage means 1980's. Bikes from the 90's are just old, not vintage.


Let's talk in ten years when '90's bikes are vintage and '80's bikes are antique!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anything other than the original 81/82 model is really just an old bike...



83stumpjumper said:


> In case you didn't read it correctly, the Stumpjumper was the best of the mass produced vintage bikes!
> Arms folded, nods confidently.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

It's not the age of the bikes, it's the fact that they were the first mass produced MTB's. People want to hold a grudge against the big red S because they don't like their business practices. Lots of great, and not so great MTB's came out in the 80's, but they ALL came out AFTER the Stumpjumper. Sorry, but bikes from don't become classics based on year alone.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

83stumpjumper said:


> It's not the age of the bikes, it's the fact that they were the first mass produced MTB's. People want to hold a grudge against the big red S because they don't like their business practices. Lots of great, and not so great MTB's came out in the 80's, but they ALL came out AFTER the Stumpjumper. Sorry, but bikes from don't become classics based on year alone.


They may or may not of been the first mass produced , but compared to to bike they tried to copy it sucked so the best part is a fail. 1989 MB1 best!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sorry Fred, it sure sounds like you never had one of those early Stumpjumpers. Don't worry, they pop up on Ebay once in a while.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

83stumpjumper said:


> I'm sorry Fred, it sure sounds like you never had one of those early Stumpjumpers. Don't worry, they pop up on Ebay once in a while.


I did and ebay helped me get rid of it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> I did and ebay helped me get rid of it.


:lol::lol:


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Best production bikes for me were late eighties and early nineties, Richmond BC made, Rocky Mountain Bikes.

As a bike mechanic back then, only Rocky Mountains came with the cable housings perfectly trim to lenght and pre-stretched, wheels were perfectly true and solid, gears already adjusted, every threads and housing caps had a bit a grease on them to keep them from getting seized etc.. Every bikes from the Fusion to the Altitude production bikes came that way.

They were the fastest bike to assemble by far, you could tell Rocky Mountain care about their bikes and reputation back then. I can't say the same about Kona's, Specialized, Marin's, Cannondales, Scotts and other brands I got to worked on back then. Sure some of those rode amazingly well (like an Early 90's Stumpjumper or Kona) but none felt as solid out of the box as a Rocky.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sansarret said:


> Best production bikes for me were late eighties and early nineties, Richmond BC made, Rocky Mountain Bikes.
> 
> As a bike mechanic back then, only Rocky Mountains came with the cable housings perfectly trim to lenght and pre-stretched, wheels were perfectly true and solid, gears already adjusted, every threads and housing caps had a bit a grease on them to keep them from getting seized etc.. Every bikes from the Fusion to the Altitude production bikes came that way.
> 
> They were the fastest bike to assemble by far, you could tell Rocky Mountain care about their bikes and reputation back then. I can't say the same about Kona's, Specialized, Marin's, Cannondales, Scotts and other brands I got to worked on back then. Sure some of those rode amazingly well (like an Early 90's Stumpjumper or Kona) but none felt as solid out of the box as a Rocky.


Now that's a testimonial I can stand behind.


----------



## sd8450 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll add my vote to the Stumpjumper.

I've got this 85 Stumpjumper (serial number M5F10037) from Ebay a few months ago after watching auctions for a while of vintage mountain bikes. I was looking for an all-rounder type bike with lugs and braze-ons for racks and fenders. I don't intend to go fast with it so I was not looking for short chainstays and long top tubes. I intend to ride it in a leisurely pace and in an upright position:










It is very similar to my 81 Specialized Sequoia (serial number is M1K00027) and probably came out from the same factory.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

How right you are, sir! My 85 SJ is a very comfortable around town bike.Put on some Specialized street tires and you're ready to go. You'll love it. Mind sharing what you paid for it?


----------



## sd8450 (Jun 22, 2011)

83stumpjumper said:


> How right you are, sir! My 85 SJ is a very comfortable around town bike.Put on some Specialized street tires and you're ready to go. You'll love it. Mind sharing what you paid for it?


I paid $405 for the bike and $75 for shipping and I am very happy with the purchase. I was prepared to pay a bit more for it 

I've come across and appreciate your stories and positive reviews of your very nice and clean 85 SJ and 84 SJ SC :thumbsup:


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

If I remember correctly, I paid $500 for my 85 SJ that I found on Ebay 2 1/2 years ago. I was lucky that it was in mint condition, clearly never ridden on a trail. I know there's folks on here that think Specialized is the devil, not sure why. They make great bikes and gear. I'm just a loyal customer of theirs. Been in love with their bikes since 1983. Just bought a 2013 SJ Comp last week. But my heart belongs to the bikes they made in the early 80's. True MTB history!


----------



## sd8450 (Jun 22, 2011)

You got a better deal on your mint 85 SJ and considering they were AFAIK $800 in 1985 $ a good purchase moneywise IMO. Mine is not mint but still in a nice enough condition considering its age.









This pic was taken upon receipt of the bike. The bike stand will be taken off because I don't like to have anything pinching the tubes.

Specialized and Rivendell elicit strong positive and negative feelings among bike enthusiast from what I read in forums and one common thing between them is that they are owned by strong and quite visible personalities. I believe it goes with their being movers and shakers...

I admire people like them and like their bikes but I also understand why there would be others who would feel the opposite about them.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The 84 SJ I got last month has slightly pinched tubes from where the original owner had a kickstand. Other than a few small scrathes, it's also in great condition. Why would anyone put a kickstand on a Stumpjumper? Shame on them! 
I think some people feel Specialized stole a bike design and mass produced it. All that did was create more business for the custom frame builders by increasing awareness of the new kind of bikes. I'm not trying to convert the haters, they're entitled to their opinions, even if they're wrong.


----------



## sd8450 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some people did not care about the aesthetics of the bike. Some apparently preferred the convenience and utility, especially when their intended use were for daily commuting/transport.

That is one reason I read about; but there are other reasons for the hate from what I read in forums.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Early 90's steel stumpjumper, right before the whole metal matrix aluminum..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

patineto said:


> Early 90's steel stumpjumper, right before the whole metal matrix aluminum..


But then early 90's Kona Explosifs were awesome! Early 90s was a great time to buy an upper end production bike.. all dressed in deore xt or suntour xc pro. Geometries were good, steel was light and rock shox wasn't everywhere so you got upper end steel forks, double butted light precise forks.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

83stumpjumper said:


> The 84 SJ I got last month has slightly pinched tubes from where the original owner had a kickstand. Other than a few small scrathes, it's also in great condition. Why would anyone put a kickstand on a Stumpjumper? Shame on them!
> I think some people feel Specialized stole a bike design and mass produced it. All that did was create more business for the custom frame builders by increasing awareness of the new kind of bikes. I'm not trying to convert the haters, they're entitled to their opinions, even if they're wrong.


Do you go door knocking?:madman:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fat Chance Monster, Ibis Avion, Ritchey Ultra. Salsa ala carte.
Those are production bikes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Fat Chance Monster, Ibis Avion, Ritchey Ultra. Salsa ala carte.
> Those are production bikes.


And I've owned three of the four mentioned. The Fat was the best handling. The Salsa best over all and the Ritchey...well..I just don't like the fit and ride.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

jeff said:


> And I've owned three of the four mentioned. The Fat was the best handling. The Salsa best over all and the Ritchey...well..I just don't like the fit and ride.


I tried to love the fat , it had great balance for slow riding, but the 95 stumpy with the light 740 gram DD fork remains my favorite. I really am curies about Salsa's though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> I tried to love the fat , it had great balance for slow riding, but the 95 stumpy with the light 740 gram DD fork remains my favorite. I really am curies about Salsa's though.


Just a great all around bike. My 90 is very similar in feel to the 91 S-Works steel that I borrowed for a bit. I can imagine the stock Stumpies ran the same geometry.


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

Easy...Schwinn homegrown


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

Still shredding trails on my 98' hardtail bass boat red


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

colker1 said:


> Fat Chance Monster, Ibis Avion, Ritchey Ultra. Salsa ala carte.
> Those are production bikes.


I did not like the ride of the Monster at all ('92 model in black). Very disappointing considering the $$ I spent building it up. But I love my '89 Ultra.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Heck I was really surprised at how much I really like the ride on my old 92 Rockhopper with no susoension. I took it out the day to some trails that, on my Cannondale Beast of the East, scared me to death. The geometry on those bikes was crazy. I always felt as thorough I was gonna go over the handle bars.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I know this is a dead thread but after reading some comments I feel obligated to say my opinion with regards to 90s mtbs being "vintage" or not. 
I understand that the 80s was the birth of the sport and perhaps owns the vintage tag however, 90s are at least classic! I mean it was in the 90s that competition really was creating some of the best riding steel frames , arguably, until now! Geometry was dialed with sloping top tubes etc. To me, early 90s was like the late 60s for muscle cars with competition driving performance to entirely new levels.
Just look at all the different steel tubing makers and the rapid improvement in tubing by Tange, Ishiwata, Columbus, Reynolds and True Temper. Todays tube set variety in steel is nothing compared to then. Heck, a 4lb frame of steel was almost common whereas today you'de be lucky to find one.
Manufacturer spec was also cool. just take a gander at Kona catalouges from the day. The Kona Project 2 fork is like a sample of the bike industry at that time with starting out as innovative straight bladed forks progressing to a triple butted profile of 1.3mm/.9mm/.5mm with a rifled portion inside the steerer! 
The best steel bikes were made in the early 90s.


----------



## FrankM (Dec 19, 2006)

*MTB's from the '90s are great project bikes*

Inexpensive commuter rig powder coated and built up for under 3 beans. Note the Kona project two fork that matches the paint job- my buddy had to give it to me because it fit so well.- Yeah old bikes can be had on Craigslist for a hundred bucks or so that are still just as functional as the day they rolled off the floor. Vee brakes and rim brake wheels are easy to find cheap, as are square taper BB's. I ride this thing more than any other bike- low maintenance, grab and go!


----------



## Verticalmaniac (May 25, 2014)

*Cannondale Delta V 600*








I bought this bike new in 1994 and the wheels a couple of years later. I have upgraded all of the components over the years and I still love the way this bike handles on the trails. The bike gets allot of looks and it's fun talking to newbies that can't believe this bike is 20 years old. I'll be on a 13 mile ride with it today. Happy riding!


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I had Schwinn High Sierra, Bridgestone MB3, and Specialized Rockhopper. Overall, I preferred the specialized bike, it just rode better. 

Got back into biking a few years ago and started my way back through the Specialized lineup. Hardrock, Rockhopper, biplane Stumpy, Stumpy Sport.... Finally found a Ritchey and it ruled all others. Kept the Ritchey and sold the rest. 

But I like the chase, so I kept shopping and now have 3 Stumpy Teams, and an 85 Stumpy.

Ritchey still rules. I think It's an 88? the top tube pings a nice high note. But the Stumpy team frame pings just as high and with 1.6 tires it's a nice complementing ride.

I really think it took specialized a few years to get it right. I think it's pretty well documented that they bought some Ritchey frames to copy and, that Ritchey knew what was up, so he gave them some frames with issues. 

The early 83-84 bi-plane bikes are super cool. and fun to ride, but you can really feel the difference with the 85-86 model geometry, they still have lugged steel, and upgraded components. IMHO It's a much better bike overall.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Not enough Jamis or Bianchi love in this thread. I've kept my Diablo for upwards of 1/4 century 'cuz I love riding it, would do the same with a Grizzly if I found a nice one on Craigslist or something. The Jamis isn't really fillet-brazed, but it's still lugged/brazed/TIG-welded all-in-one, which is still unusual for a vintage production bike? Grizzly was my 2nd-most-fun production bike, behind the Diablo but ahead of my Rockhopper -- a competent bike, just lacking the fun-factor of the Jamis and Bianchi options of the day.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeti ARC
Ibis Mojo 
Stumpjumper
Bridgestone
Merlin

I test rode a Trek OCLV hardtail and really enjoyed it.


----------



## LeeDumler (May 23, 2014)

Five years and no mention of Voodoo? I'd probably spend my cash on a GT before a Voodoo, but I certainly wouldn't kick a Bizango out of bed in the morning.

Also, if we're counting not quite so vintage/mass produced, how about an Albert Eisentraut built Marin Team Marin in Columbus UltraFoco? If you get it wet you can practically see through the tubes, but you'd be hard pressed to put together a lighter retro build in steel.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

I had a 16" DB Apex set up for trials (I'm 6'3" and all legs). Nice frame, I'd ride another in my size as a daily BCC.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Late 80's Diamond Back Arrival?


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Nice! That definitely qualifies!


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll cast a vote for the Japanese made Miyatas; the Ridge Runner ('84 - '90), Ridge Runner SE ('86 - '87) and Terra Runner ('84 - '88). Both of the Ridge Runners were every bit the equal to the SJ, Mt. Fuji and early Trek 850 in terms of quality, ride and component choice.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

As I grew up on Vancouver Island my "vintage" bikes of dreams would be of what was big here. Not mentioned yet but were truly wicked bikes with some neat features like an integrated anti chainsuck plate was Brodie! Their Soveriegn,Catalyst, Expresso were simply awesome. Like the Fat Chance of the West. Dekerf made borderline art from tubing and more mainstream legends Rocky Mountain and Kona were cutting edge as far as geometry and how they equiped their bikes with cool components.
We also had some awesome local component companies such as Syncros and Race Face who produced made in BC cutting edge parts lusted after the world over.
Obviously, this is why I choose the early to mid 90s as my favorite MTB era. It was a very exciting time that put BC and North Van on the map as a mountain bike meca,possibly even surpassing California in reputation amongst the hardcore. It was an exciting era that still lives on today.
Of course,again, this is purely from my perspective and I have the upmost respect for all the industry innovators. I think its cool how there is these 3 basic geographic areas that produced great bikes with their local terrain in mind from Cali to the east coast back to BC, all have their own style,all had legendary bikes worthy of the vintage label IMO>


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

xmessenger said:


> As I grew up on Vancouver Island my "vintage" bikes of dreams would be of what was big here. Not mentioned yet but were truly wicked bikes with some neat features like an integrated anti chainsuck plate was Brodie! Their Soveriegn,Catalyst, Expresso were simply awesome. Like the Fat Chance of the West. Dekerf made borderline art from tubing and more mainstream legends Rocky Mountain and Kona were cutting edge as far as geometry and how they equiped their bikes with cool components.
> We also had some awesome local component companies such as Syncros and Race Face who produced made in BC cutting edge parts lusted after the world over.
> Obviously, this is why I choose the early to mid 90s as my favorite MTB era. It was a very exciting time that put BC and North Van on the map as a mountain bike meca,possibly even surpassing California in reputation amongst the hardcore. It was an exciting era that still lives on today.
> Of course,again, this is purely from my perspective and I have the upmost respect for all the industry innovators. I think its cool how there is these 3 basic geographic areas that produced great bikes with their local terrain in mind from Cali to the east coast back to BC, all have their own style,all had legendary bikes worthy of the vintage label IMO>


good post


----------



## CurveKing (Jan 13, 2021)

pint said:


> I know "best" is a relative term, but I'm looking for opinions on decent quality mass production mountain bikes. Everyone can't afford a Potts, Cunningham, Ritchey, Bontrager, etc. No Diamondback will compare with the mistique, attention to detail and overall quality that went into a Yo Eddy. However, there must be a few decent mass produced bikes out there? What brands made good quality for the price in the 80's and 90's? I'm thinking Specialized, GT, Trek, Cannondale, etc. I don't want to get into a bash session that a Trek 970 is a POS, just honest opinions for those that want to restore or get into vintage without having to automatically jump on one of the "cool brands." There are no "right" answers, just opinions. Let the fun begin!


11 Years on from the first post. 
I bought loads of bikes in the 1990's. Every manufacturer had a Niche back then. Cannondale were all Aluminium, Trek had decent frames, Fisher had odd groupsets (to hit price points), Orange were built to your own spec and you had a big choice of build options. Orange were my favourite to buy as you specked the bike and then it was built for you. you chose Frame, Size, Colour, stem size, wheels, forks and groupset. When the bike arrived it was a perfect fit.

At the time I always thought Breezer, Bontrager and Ritchey were behind the times. However I now ride a retro Breezer Storm and it's wonderful to ride. The bikes that are most sought after are not necessarily the bikes I thought would be. Rockhoppers and Hardrocks seem very sought after being sensibly priced and Iconic with the 1990's.

The best buys I have seen are Muddy Fox bikes and it was Muddy Fox that brought MTB to the UK in a major way. Yet these bike are very cheap and people seem to think MuddyFox and Muddy Fox are the same. Some of the Muddy Fox range was made in Japan using the same steel and dropouts as the Breezer or Ritchey bikes. A Muddy Fox Monarch can be a very cheap bike.

The bikes I see being worth money in the future are Breezer, Fisher, Bontrager, Ritchey, Stumpjumpers and anything else historically connected to MTB's. The big thing is that these bikes all started off as rigid bikes. It's important that they stay this way. The only things I change on older bikes are saddles, grips and tyres. Everything else I leave original as possible.

Bianchi and Cinelli bikes are also worth keeping an eye on as both have a used following. The Cinelli Bikes were the best painted bikes in my opinion. The Bianchi bikes often bringing new ideas to Mountain biking. My Favourite is the FY620 which lead the way for Full Suspension bikes. (Good Luck finding one.)


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

It was fun reading this thread. I was heavily into the sport from 1989-1994 but have been away since then.

My bike in those days was a Stumpjumper (team?). It was pink and white and was Prestige cromo and full XT group.

I rode the heck out of it and painted it a few times also. It seemed to really handle well in the tight, twisty, rooty single track that was near my house in those days.

Here are a few pics of it through the years I had it:



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

